# Rub for Fatty



## smokin stang (Dec 30, 2006)

Can anyone recommend an awesome rub for a fatty?  Would like to experiment with different ones.


----------



## smokin stang (Dec 31, 2006)

GoFish,
     Do you think it was too sweet with Jeff's Naked Rib Rub? The one I did was a Jimmy Dean Regular Fatty with nothing put on it and it was on!  I am just trying to get new ideas to make the fatty even better if possible.

Thanks,
Dave


----------



## chris_harper (Dec 31, 2006)

i just buy the JD sage for fatties. or the hot if they are out of sage (has happened to me).


----------



## gunslinger (Jan 1, 2007)

I think sausage has got enough seasoning that makes it what it is. A rub will probably have many of the ingredients that are already in the sausage. So it will probably over dose it.


----------

